# halloween related music 24/7



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

raven lunatic posted this on another forum-and ive been listening to it since last friday

"internet radio station playing Halloween music starting Oct 1st every year. i forgot and closed the window before grabbing the link. but this is the link that allows it to play through your windows media player or winamp"

http://www.mouse-mouse.co.uk/streamer/castcontrol/playlist.php?id=502&type=asx


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

SHWEET! - Saved the ASX. Gonna be some good listen while buildin and setting up on the big day.

Thanks


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

Now if I could just find a way to get this out into the garage lol I don't have a comp out there


----------

